# 1.5 hour Lyft ride with deadhead return trip - no tip



## Noob-ber (Dec 25, 2018)

Subject line says it all. 

Calculations after gas/mileage was not pretty.

I'm done with those. 

3 stars so I don't get paired up with that pax again.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

How much did you get paid though ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Those trips are best done with cash negotiations beforehand. I'm assuming the trip took one and a half hour without traffic and it's at least 40 to 50 miles.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Sounds like you drove 70 miles for little to nothing ....
It happens though....


----------



## Noob-ber (Dec 25, 2018)

67 miles to drop off. Then 61 miles back home with no pax. 

Just the fact that this person was in my car for an hour and half and doesn't think a tip is appropriate is rather irritating. We had great conversations and I was respectful when they were just zoning out playing with their phone etc. Basically no indication of anything but a great ride... except for the no tip part.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

You are allowed to ask for a return trip fee in cash.


----------



## Lpcrooks (Dec 2, 2017)

240BIGWINO said:


> You are allowed to ask for a return trip fee in cash.


You are allowed to ask for anything but it's probably not a good idea if you don't want to get deactivated


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

These trips are part of the job. If you make $20/hour, why would it not be worth it ?
I firmly believe that a pax looks at the amount that they pay and believes that all is for the driver. They do not understand how much goes to U/L. Tipping is a personal option. Many people do not tip -- EVER.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Take those base hauls at your own peril. I have told more than 1 pax that "I'm not going that far."


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Lpcrooks said:


> You are allowed to ask for anything but it's probably not a good idea if you don't want to get deactivated


Yup, I wouldn't ask for cash... I refused a 2.5 hour trip before because it would take me out of state and I wouldn't be able to get a ride back. I explained why I had to cancel. Had they offered me a cash tip, I would have considered it, but I'll never ask for cash.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

And lyft not giving long trip alerts. Twice this week I arrived to see trips in excess of an hour. 

I won’t take any trip that takes me more than an hour from home. Those long rides back empty are killers. Better off staying close to home and earning about the same when you consider the time lost returning home empty


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Pax not tipping on such a trip definitely sucks. Haven't had any trips that long, longest has been just under an hour from home base. Then again, in a metro like DFW I can always ant around where ever the long ride takes me for a bit and see where it takes me. If I can't make my way back, then I'll just turn the app off and drive for a bit to get closer and the fire it up again to get more rides. 

I don't mind long trips too much.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Look at it this way:
Sady, you are technically negotiating a guaranteed tip. If they tipped like normal service industry worker standards you wouldn't even need to have this conversation.
Either dont take those trips or get more comfortable with negotiation a long trip back donation/set tip/fuel etc. Make it casual with the labels, or make it serious, do what it takes to get the ball rolling. Its not deceptive or unreasonable, you just have to break it down with logical points and a firm demeanor. You can even start small just to get comfortable with the process. You have everything to gain and lose depending on how you go about it. One thing to remember, these companies have no problem running your time, health, and property not mention your emotional and mental well being straight into the gutter. Always an incident away from being financially upside down, and zero peace of mind at the end each day. Think of every frustrating trip similar to this one that you did, and how you felt at the end of the journey back. All those blaring emotions of frustration, anger, disappointment, hopelessness, etc. Take all those emotions and remind yourself of all that pain if you dont speak up for yourself. Fine tune your tradecraft. Remember why your out on the road, your out there for YOU, not them. Remember if they could, they would prefer to pay you nothing, put a gps tracker/qr code/ shock collar on you and only refer to you as a driver #. I know it sounds like prison, thats because it is, we just dont know it yet. Isnt it funny if and when they go autonomous another added bonus is no more tipping or tipping friction or thought. Just when you thought they couldnt go any lower.......


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> You need to learn to negotiate your worth for the reality of it. If you know what your doing, and can the type of pax out, with correcting wording, should be a go!
> Just negotiate an upfront tip for your long empty haul back. good luck.
> 
> Look at it this way:
> ...


I get all of that.

BUT ... realistically why would anyone agree to cash upfront when there is a huge glut of drivers, the vast majority of which would happily do the trip without requiring additional cash? Many riders are savvy enough to know that there are lots of drivers who consider any long trip a jack pot.

If I were a rider I'd tip on a long trip for sure. However I'd cancel immediately on the driver trying to demand cash upfront. I agreed to the price Uber gave me, and I think it's reasonable to expect that the driver honor that agreement.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

CTK said:


> BUT ... realistically why would anyone agree to cash upfront when there is a huge glut of drivers, the vast majority of which would happily do the trip without requiring additional cash? Many riders are savvy enough to know that there are lots of drivers who consider any long trip a jack pot.


Your absolutely right. just depends on the situation and what type of rider they are. There are no shortage of happy go lucky any place any time base fare ants.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

240BIGWINO said:


> You are allowed to ask for a return trip fee in cash.


You CAN ask, but it's against policy. I had a request last summer to near the Mexican border, 2 hours south out of PHX. I turned it down and explained why, but she wasn't offering any incentive for me to reconsider. I had previously asked Lyft about this type of situation a while before that, and they emphatically stated that drivers can be deactivated for asking for return trip money. Their suggestion... cancel the trip if it's too far for me and let another driver take it who doesn't mind going 2 hours into the desert in summer, and driving back empty. What a bunch of morons.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

68350 said:


> You CAN ask, but it's against policy. I had a request last summer to near the Mexican border, 2 hours south out of PHX. I turned it down and explained why, but she wasn't offering any incentive for me to reconsider. I had previously asked Lyft about this type of situation a while before that, and they emphatically stated that drivers can be deactivated for asking for return trip money. Their suggestion... cancel the trip if it's too far for me and let another driver take it who doesn't mind going 2 hours into the desert in summer, and driving back empty. What a bunch of morons.


I have to do what's best for so I explain why a ride too far from home is not good for me.

Then either the pax realizes it and cares about the driver we can come to a mutual understanding but some pax just don't care and just want the ride and those can get another driver it's that simple. I never ask for cash I just explain why and estimate my net versus what they are being charged. I let them decide and you can usually tell right away which way it's gonna go


----------



## Lpcrooks (Dec 2, 2017)

Anyone want to guess how much I made from a 3-hour roundtrip yesterday? 99 miles total, 1.5 hour each way, in Rural Western PA. No tip of course. She had to go to a 10-minute drug court probation hearing and then come back


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Lpcrooks said:


> No tip of course. She had to go to a 10-minute drug court probation hearing


You should have tried to sell her some clean piss. If you were in a position to supply it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Noob-ber said:


> Subject line says it all.
> 
> Calculations after gas/mileage was not pretty.
> 
> ...


No Good Deed Goes Unpunished !


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Lpcrooks said:


> Anyone want to guess how much I made from a 3-hour roundtrip yesterday? 99 miles total, 1.5 hour each way, in Rural Western PA. No tip of course. She had to go to a 10-minute drug court probation hearing and then come back


Yeah but you got paid for round trip miles. We're talking one way trip, empty return.

You should still get tipped though just like every airport pax should be tipping.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

68350 said:


> Yeah but you got paid for round trip miles. We're talking one way trip, empty return.
> 
> You should still get tipped though just like every airport pax should be tipping.


thats why I wish these companies would charge $5 for luggage.....why not? airlines almost all charge for bags....I hate all those cheap bastards that don't tip on airports and cruise ports.....when I see a short ride to the airport or cruise port I just cancel and say too much luggage......not worth the $5 or $6 and lost time circling out of the airport and back to town....think about that lost time and miles...


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Serves you right for picking up a none surge ride!


----------



## Lpcrooks (Dec 2, 2017)

Well the passenger paid $149 and I got $109 which is about $36 per hour minus gas. I feel like that's decent but not good. 2 years ago it would have been a lot more, probably in the range of me getting 149.

She didn't order the ride when I called the number I got a voicemail and the voicemail was a doctor so I feel like it might have been her psychiatrist or social worker and it might have been a Medicaid or Insurance funded Lyft ride which is a thing now, or her father actually could have been a doctor he got stuck with a $150 Lyft ride


----------

